# Where to order honey jar labels



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

I talked to a local printer, but the setup costs were just way more than I wanted to pay. In the end I went with Mann Lake for labels. They have a varity of stock desisgns and then you create the text for the labels. The price is really cheep for stock labels with custom text - like $7.50 for a roll of 250. I think a few of the major bee supply shops offer this same type of service. 

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ListProduct.asp?idCategory=42



For my printer to do the setup was over $100 if I remember, perhaps there are other places on-line that can custom make a label for much less, but I did not have the time to research this year, good luck

Interested to see what you find out.


----------



## Csee (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link and I have visited several sites that have the custom labels for order. I just need the labels because I have a custom design I want to print. This has become harder than I thought it would be for bottle/jar labels. I will post if I find them!


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

lets see some pics!!!


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Another thought is to print them yourself. Avery brand self stick labels are cheep (you know the kind they sell at OfficeMax - ). They have to make a size label that is close to your needs.

You have to set up the software, and need a printer, but most any printer these days will do.


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Try onlinelabels.com

I use them for my body product containers and they have many many sizes available.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Amy's custom bee labels may be able to use your design.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203513&highlight=labels


----------

